# Ostratine



## fantasm (Oct 7, 2015)

Thinking about taking Ostratine, my old test source dried up and found you can order this stuff online, will I notice any gains?


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 7, 2015)

What the hell is ostratine.. Is that the same as ostarine? If so you'd need to dose it high, it will shut you down at higher doses and you will notice some gains here and there but nothing like test.


----------

